

Why is MySQL more popular than PostgreSQL? - edw519
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2008/05/18/why-is-mysql-more-popular-than-postgresql/

======
Tichy
I remember back then when MySQL was taking off, there was no Windows version
of Postgres. Therefore it was not really an option for most projects.

Now it is simply a matter of user base, I guess. I am interested in Postgres,
but I already know MySQL, so I keep using it.

------
bayareaguy
There's a simpler answer: MySQL was a company with a product and a marketing
budget dedicated to MySQL whereas PostgreSQL is a project whose code base has
been adopted by companies who generally focus their marketing efforts on what
they do beyond what you get with PostgreSQL.

------
mikkom
It's preinstalled on many shared hosting places (as is php). That's my best
guess.

------
Mystalic
Despite the technological differences, it often is just an issue of
compatibility. Which one is more widespread? I HATE servers with postgreSQL
because I can't, for example, install a Wordpress blog.

------
Andys
A classic perennial question.

Why is Windows more popular?

Why is MS Office more popular?

Why is webmail more popular?

